# Effect of substrate color on fish comfort



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

I recently read a post on here suggesting that convicts feel more comfortable over a dark substrate. I always just assumed that fish tend to color to their environment out of natural defense, but never actually knew that they felt more comfortable over a darker substrate.

I am interested because I recently moved my firemouth into a tank with a lightly colored sand substrate, and as I anticipated, his color has lightened dramatically. He's acting normal, but if he'd be more comfortable, I could easily switch to a darker substrate.

So what do you guys think. Are fish in general or more specifically firemouths, more comfortable with a darker substrate?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i have never found a difference in behavior based on substrate color, so im going to say with confidence that it probably doesnt matter whatsoever.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't think it matters much either. some fish do better with certain types of substrate (geos with sand as opposed to gravel) but I've never noticed any changes in regards to substrate color other than the mentioned lightening or darkening.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

gage said:


> i have never found a difference in behavior based on substrate color, so im going to say with confidence that it probably doesnt matter whatsoever.


I agree. When using a dark substrate and or dark backgrounds the fish will usually don darker coloring. It's putting the backgrounds in place or painting the sides and back that will give the fish comfort knowing their boundries a little better.


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, that's what I figured, good to have some confirmation.



> It's putting the backgrounds in place or painting the sides and back that will give the fish comfort knowing their boundries a little better.


I hadn't thought of this, but it makes sense.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

That's what breeders do to make pairs feel more comfortable, I've gone as far to cover the front of the tank with black trash bags too.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

my cons have almost no bars in their new home. Their old home was brown rock with black painted back, new home is light sand sub and no painted background.

Now im going to make a background since painting is too late for this project.

D


----------



## Mudfrog (Aug 15, 2007)

I agree with the above, also since the colors will be darker the fish will appear to be less stressed while lighter substrate the fish might appear to be stressed more often. Although this is not necessarily true, more of a visual effect.

I've used the trash bag trick before as well, I'm trying to get my Dovii to spawn but the aquarium is next to my oddball tank and he's too busy trying to get at my bichirs.. this solves that problem :thumb:


----------

